# My Staffie Frencey



## maitestar (Mar 31, 2010)

And last but not least, Frencey:

Unfortunatly she doesn't have the right caracter, but she's also very sweet:




























Because of her we want to make sure that our future poodle comes out of right bloodlines with the right caracter.
Frencey is very unstable, nervous and very dangerous for other animals...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Just make sure that you like the temperaments of the parents because "good blood lines" doesn't ensure perfect temperaments.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So true. Champions and good lines do not guarantee good character. 
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

maitestar said:


> Frencey is very unstable, nervous and very dangerous for other animals...


Beautiful dogs - but I dont understand this ^^. I would not add another dog if one is unpredictable around other animals.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Olie said:


> Beautiful dogs - but I dont understand this ^^. I would not add another dog if one is unpredictable around other animals.


I agree to some degree, but at the same time MY lil terrier is unpredictable around other dogs too, the fact she hasn't yet gotten into a fight is simply from management on my behalf really... I know my dog though, and we managed to work it with Paris and just last night when I told Riki to go to her bed, she went and curled up between Paris' front (fluffy!) legs to sleep instead... lol.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm with FD. It might take a lot of work, or possibly a lifetime of crate rotations, but if you really want another dog, go for it. 

Matrix does not like strange dogs, but he was fine with our old bichon (although he grew up with her), and he is fine with my grams' dog. I figured it would take some time with Mitch, and knew it may not work out, but we've had no issues so far.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm w/ FD and Locket. You have two other dogs so you obviously know how to manage her.


----------

